# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Onzeker en meer

## *shirley*

Ik moet het nu echt even van me afschrijven. Het zal een lang verhaal worden. Lees heel veel hier op het forum.

Ooit heb ik hier is een verhaal neergezet over dat ik steeds moe ben. Heb het redelijk druk. Slaap s'nachts slecht. Aantal dingen mee gemaakt wat me ook nog erg dwars zit. 

Beste vriendin overleden. Vele andere familie leden overleden waar ik nooit meer over praat. Helemaal niet met mijn ouders. Ook veel ruzie met mijn ouders. Mijn vader is veranderd omdat hij een hersenbloeding heeft gehad.

Even vorig verhaal samenvatten.. bloed laten prikken omdat ik me zo slecht voelde na schoolkamp. Had me daar verslikt. Kwam niks uit. Paar weken daarna niet goed geworden tijdens gym. Weg gevallen en tenen, armen, handen, kuiten stonden in de kramp. Ambulance erbij.. In de ambulance gelegen wat dingen gedaan en omdat ik bloed had laten prikken daarvoor mocht ik naar huis. 

Vorig jaar vertelde een docent van mijn nieuwe opleiding dat ze vond dat ik er slechter uit ging zien. Sindsdien met haar aan de praat gegaan. Verteld van me ouders - vriendin - slaap slecht.. Veel gepraat.. Inmiddels einde van het 2e jaar ben ik met andere docent aan de praat gegaan. De eerste heeft het een beetje druk. Ik ben met haar gaan praten omdat ik in het eerste jaar met werkweek ook al niet goed ben geworden en dit jaar ook niet. Dus elke keer met kamp... (?). Spanning misschien?

Vorige week was het 3 jaar geleden dat ik mijn beste vriendin ben verloren. Ik zit daar nog elke dag mee. In die week ook andere bekende dit jaar overleden. Het is zoveel in 1 keer wat ik niet kan wegwerken... Nou met docent dus elke keer gepraat. 

Ik heb iets gedaan waar ik heel erg spijt van heb. Tijdje terug al gedroomt dat ik voor de trein sprong. Docent stelde me gerust dat het ook kan zijn dat mijn hersens zeggen dat ik uit de dal moet komen. En daar ben ik mee bezig. 
Maar door alles heb ik een mesje gepakt....... En ja misschien raden jullie het...
Ik heb het meteen aan docent laten zien... Die schrok een beetje. Ik heb haar nog verteld over mijn vriendin. Huilend het gesprek verder. Een van de eerste keren dat ik tijdens een gesprek huil. Ik hou me zelf zo groot.... Terwijl ik eigenlijk het gewoon moet laten gaan. Misschien lucht dat ook op.

Docent vind dus dat het verstandig is dat ik met een maatschappelijk werkster ga praten. Dat is via school. Niemand weet het dan... Ik zit nu al in de stress ervoor. Ik vind het zoo eng.. En sta er nog niet helemaal achter. Maar als ik het niet probeer weet ik het niet. Eerst dacht ik, dat ik het beter niet kon doen.. Docent vind van wel... Sta er echt nog niet helemaal achter maar toch afgesproken. 
Dat wordt waarschijnlijk volgende week. 

Ik wordt zelf helemaal gek... Ik weet het niet hoe ik het allemaal moet verwerken. 

Hopelijk lucht het nu een beetje op.............

----------


## katje45

Hoi Shirley,

Wat spijtig te lezen dat het zo slecht met je gaat. Het is overduidelijk dat je moeite hebt met het verwerken van het overlijden van je vriendin en andere bekenden. Het is ook heel jammer dat je problemen hebt met je ouders en er niet met hun over kan praten. Ik vind het wel goed dat je leerkrachten in vertrouwen hebt genomen. Maar moet je jezelf daar nou pijn doen? Volgens mij doet het allemaal al pijn genoeg bij je.
Denk dat het zeker verstandig is om met een gespecialiseerd iemand te praten en dat kan de maatschappelijk werker van school zijn of anders dat je richting je huisarts gaat en je laat verwijzen naar een psycholoog. 
Weet zeker als je die stap zet en het gaat de goede richting uit dat je een hele levenservaring rijker bent. Al kan je dat jezelf nu nog niet voorstellen.
Heel erg veel sterkte!

----------


## *shirley*

Bedankt voor je berichtje. 

Het staat nu vast. De 24e heb ik een gesprek. Waarschijnlijk wordt dat een kennismakings gesprek. 
Ik praat er inderdaad alleen met mijn 2 (soms 3) docenten over. Heel soms iets tegen wat meiden uit mijn klas. Maar lang nog niet alles. Eigenlijk wil ik dat wel graag, dan weten ze hoe of wat. Maar ik durf het niet.. Straks gaan ze je anders aankijken ofzo. 
Maar dat ga ik zeker nog even bespreken wat de beste oplossing daar voor is. 

Eten is bij mij ook een klein probleempje. Veel vind ik niet lekker. Eet ook niet zo heel veel. Maar het is niet zo dat ik helemaal niks eet om af te vallen. Vele mensen vinden mij niet TE mager, maar ze vinden wel dat er iets bij mag. 

Het is allemaal gewoon lastig. Ik weet het soms niet meer.

----------

